# Cs 1.6 is not smooth



## cobrakay2003

Hello everybody.

I got a small issue with my cs 1.6, with my bulletspread on most guns.
Simply put, my bullets are flying all over the place, compared to most other players where the bullets are going where they are suppose to.

I have 2 videos, where the first half will show how it should be, and the second part showing how it is for me.
1 video is USP testing, the other is Deagle testing.

Im not the creator of thee movies, credits goes to phantomkrz, i use these video's only to show what i mean.

USP:
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=U3PU9OAtSX0&fmt=18

DEAGLE:
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=7eEmzeDsWf0&fmt=18

I've testing in offline mode and online, on various servers with high and low ping.
My rates are;

rate 20000
cl_cmdrate 101
cl_updaterate 70 (low because of high chokes on servers i play activly) 100 on most norwegian servers.
ex_interp 0.014 with 70 updaterate and 0.01 with 100.

I do not use alternative skins, everything is default except for the rates.

If you need more information, just let me know and ill get everything you need.

yours truly,

cobrakay2003.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Hi cobrakay2003 and welcome to TSF,

The bullet decal is not a reliable source on where your bullets end up. Depending on the type of GPU you use it might be snapping the decals to a set grid or it could be the way the GPU renders the decal image.
There is a command in the latest source engine to display bullet paths which use the latest Havok physics engine (many CS:S servers use them). but im not sure if it is available in CS 1.6.

Unfortunately i have no way of how you can find out if the bullets are ending up where they aim. If the decals are still been rendered in or close to the crosshair then there should be much of an issue. I get the odd stray bullet the can be off my 1meter sometimes.


----------



## cobrakay2003

hi aus_karlos 

Would it help at all if i gave you the name of my graphic card?

Its a ATI radeon HD 2600 pro if so.

Is there a way for me to test if everything is 100% with my card?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Ive just thought of a way. If you record the game using the demo recorder (via the console) and replay the scene again. See if the decals are in the same place.


----------



## cobrakay2003

Ok mate, i'll try that right now.
I guess if the demo shows that the bullets are landing how they should its a display issue?


----------



## cobrakay2003

It shows the same basicly on the demoes,i tried joining a busy server and it seemed to be the same.

However, i joined another server, which was from Netherland, and it was 2vs2 players, but there my bullets where going right, as shown in the first part of the movies.

I'm more clueless now than i was before, as it seems a new game im creating and the server i play on regularly is messing up my bulletspread, but some random server i found in a country ive never been i get the correct bulletspread.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Hmm, well i dont know the command for bullet spread (if there even is one). But ive never heard of a server that uses custom accuracy unless its modified server with VAC disabled.
You might need to got to the games directory and delete all the server files you have downloaded or re-install the game.


----------



## cobrakay2003

I have tried a format and updating drivers, same issue after, i guess this is just a minor issue, i dont seem to underperform any particularly becacuse of this.
I honestly dont think there is a fix for this, so i'll just leave it be for now, would be awesome to figure out but its not a big enough problem to waste so much time on 

Thanks for your assistance never the less, aus_karlos, if i do figure out how to fix this ill just reply here and perhaps someone else who might turn up with the same issue can see aswell.


----------



## McNinja

does this wierd bullet spread happen on any other games that uses the source engine?


----------



## cobrakay2003

I think it might be that i do not get 100fps in cs1.6 even tho it says 100fps with the command net_graph 3.
I use a flatscreen with a maximum hz of 75, which gives me only 75fps in cs1.6 regardless of how much it says ingame.
I was told for best performance i need an CRT screen so i can get 100-120hz and therefor get 100 fps in cs 1.6 aswell.

I've only heard this tho, so how correct this info im unsure of.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

If V-sync is disabled in game then your frame rate will go up as much as your graphics card can handle regardless of what your refresh rate is (75hz). The source engine is capped at 300fps by default. 
CRT screens needed a higher refresh rate as its the amount of image updates per-second. IE. 75hz is 75 images or fps that is displayed/refreshed on the screen per-second.
The higher the hz then the more updating there is and less image flicker you get. (At the cost of more CPU and GPU power)
You may notice on CRTs that if your fps go higher than the screens refresh rate you get tearing. This is because the previous image is been overlapped the current one before it has had time to completly move on to the current one. (If that makes any sense) 
However LCD and Plasmas work differently to CRTs. You can run an LCD on 60hz and get no flicker, its just how the image is produced on the LCD using crystal gel instead of a vacuum tube and firing electrons around and hitting the glass plate known as the monitor.

The one thing you need to look out for on a LCD is the ms (millisecond) response time. In other words how quickly the image displayed can change to a completly different one. The lower the response time the smoother the image. At the same time the ms gets lower the price tag gets higher.
5ms is good for anything. 2ms is the best but you can not notice the difference.


----------



## cobrakay2003

Ok guys, i thought im bump this one up instead of making a new thread.
As i found out a little "Tweak" that may assist someone else if they seem to have issues with bullets not registering in cs 1.6.(may help in source to)

My bulletspread are still not perfect, but it has improved alot since i made a tiny little change to my steam.

What i did:
Go to steam settings -> downloads -> change the download speed to 768 or lower, now launch the game and change your rate from 9999 or lower to 25k.

I had mine on 10mb, changed to 56 kb or whatever it was the lowest one, now my choke are gone when i use cl_updaterate 100, rate 25000.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Most CS1.6 servers (or mainly Source servers like TF2 and CSS) cap the rate at 10000. But anything over that and you can experience a lot of lag depending on your bandwidth. 
Changing your connection speed in steam is a good idea. Lowering it can help but sitting it on 56kb may have an adverse affects like excessive choke.


----------



## cobrakay2003

You where right Aus_Karlos, i got chokes upto 100 when i put on lowest download, than i changed to 2mb, choke is gone and the effect is still the same. 

And i allso notice that its better to play very very early in the morning like 4-5 am, than it is in the afternoon/evenings.
Any idea why this is? my theory is that there isnt much people using inet at 4-5 am, compared to evenings.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

You are correct. During those times (Afternoon/Evening) there are a lot more people home sharing the bandwidth down your street or suburb. Its something we all have to live with. Older areas suffer more as the lines where never built for the internet.


----------



## cobrakay2003

Hello again, i found a program that some claims that could help fix things, but im not 100% sure what it does and hoped some here at TSF could help me. 

Half-open_limit_fix_3.6 That is the name. 

I do not wanna provide a link to download incase this is something illegal or something that can cause harm to computers.
The question is: What is it and what does it do?


----------



## koala

Be very careful using the half_open_limit file. It can cause problems for your internet connection if used incorrectly, and probably won't help with your CS1.6 problem anyway. Also, don't download it from a file sharing site or via P2P. There are versions of this file floating around that are known to be infected.


----------



## cobrakay2003

ok, thanks for the heads up


----------



## cobrakay2003

I found some new stuff that helped abit. Thought i'd share it here and get some input from you guys about the things. 

Changing USB Mouse polling-rate from the standard 125 hz to 500 or 1000.
However when i put it on 1000 it started using abit of my CPU, changed to 500 and it didnt seem to use any or atleast not very much. (This have had no effect on either of the games i play performance wise or any other stuff that i do on the computer)

Running steam in low priority by making a .bat file which forces the program to be launched in low priority.

example:

@echo off
cd "C:\Progra~1\Valve\Steam\"
start /low steam.exe -silent

however it allso forces the games you run via steam to be on low prio so i have to change it to normal each time, so if there is a way to launch steam in low prio and force cs1.6 to be launched in normal prio it would be great 
Using a priority over normal seem to make my cs abit unstable and weird, but when using normal the game is very smooth.

and one last thing.

I've heard that running Windows media player could give you a performance boost when you play games etc.

This was found on another site about the WMP thing:

"This pertains mainly to load times, but you may see an increase in FPS as well. Next time you run Counter-strike 1.6 or Source try leaving Windows media player idly running in the background (obviously not playing any songs). Apparently Windows Media Player will speed up the performance of your computer due to a service that it uses called, “Multimedia Class Scheduler Service". 

“Multimedia Class Scheduler Service (MMCSS) is a Windows service that boosts the CPU as well as I/O priority of a thread. It allows an application to get prioritized access to CPU for time-sensitive processing (such as multimedia applications) as well as prioritized disc access to ensure that the process is not starved of data to process. The MMCSS service monitors the CPU load and dynamically adjusts priority so that the application can use as much CPU time as possible without denying CPU to lower priority applications.”


----------



## cobrakay2003

I reinstalled Steam etc, running it in low prio, the problem still exist online, however when i play new game it seems to be alot better and my recoil is far less spread when i just shoot without recoil control and my deagle bullets are hitting on spot, my USP to. 
Is there anything i can do to tweak my internet connection to be abit better. Because it's the same deal every time of the day and its the same if i got 100ms latency or 10.
I cannot get any faster connection where i live at the moment. However a neighbour of mine who allso play cs 1.6 has alot better bullet registry and smoother play. And as far as i know he has the same ISP as me(not alot of choices up here in the cold north).
I have a 5mbit connection and i often see people with 2mbit having alot smoother and better gameplay then me.

Another thing, i managed to get 85hz out of my LCD in cs1.6, i set the deskop resolution at the same as my ingame and used the launch command freq 85.
If my deskp res is 1200*1024 and ingame 800*600 i cant use 85 because it gives me a small cs window.


----------

